# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  CDPRO RNS315 V1.2 - models from 2011 supported

## mohamed73

*RCDPRO RNS315 V1.2 - models from 2011 supported
2011-05-16* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *RCDPRO RNS315 V1.2 - new way of decoding*   
Zmiany w nowej wersji: *- obsługa najnowszych wersji sprzętowych serii RNS315
- zmiana algotytmu wyznaczania kodu w Slow Mode
- przyspieszenie procesu Slow Mode
- uproszczenie połaczeń Expander<->RNS315 w funkcji Slow Mode
- więcej informacji w sekcji RCD PRO - Support*  *
RCDPRO RNS315 V1.2 - new way of decoding* 
Changes in current version: *- supports the latest hardware reviosions of RNS315 series
- new algorithm for reading code in Slow Mode
- accelerate the Slow Mode process
- simplify connections Expander <-> RNS315 (in Slow Mode)
- more details in RCD PRO - Support section*  
Special thanks goes to all users involved in this update, including Artoo. *
Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور على متابعة

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد

----------

